# Client Online Spiel "MMORPG"



## EuroCent (7. August 2007)

Wollte mal fragen wie so ein Client in welcher Sprache geschrieben wird...

Würde mich sehr Interessieren um mich mal damit befassen zu können 

MfG

Lenox


----------

